#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Alguém ajuda!? Como descobrir usuário pelo IP?

## russa

Depois de vagar por esses links acho q consegui descobrir um lugar pra escrever!
Nossa santa ignorância!

Estou totalmente perdida aqui!Concordo que seja coisa de loira...mas por favor...

Preciso descobrir quem anda me mandando umas mensagens indesejáveis por e-mail...tenho um nº de IP...alguém pode ajudar?

Obrigada

----------


## JefersonSoares

olá

Olha vai no SenderBase® The IronPort Security Network, seleciona a opção IP or CIDR e digita o ip que vc tem!


Logo após vai abrir a tela com a empresa que que detém a faixa de IP ! 


Obs: se for provedor, vc pode ligar e tentar descobrir qual cliente deles te enviou o e-mail!!



sem mais;



Jeferson Soares

----------


## russa

Obrigada, vou tentar e ver o q consigo!!!!

----------


## russa

Entrei no site, mas as informações que consegui não me ajudaram muito, talvez pq eu não entenda nada!
Tem mais alguém que possa me ajudar?

O nº do IP que consegui de um dos e-mails que recebi é 65.54.246.218

Recebo e-mails que são bastante desagradáveis e já são três meses que essa pessoa não pára de enviá-los...ela tbem tem um perfil falso no orkut com o mesmo nome!Pelo que ela escreve é alguém próximo q sabe mais do q as informações da internet...

Existe alguma coisa que eu possa fazer? 

Obrigada gente!

----------


## AriDiretoTelecom

É sempre o mesmo IP ?
Se não for, o cara tá usando um software pra mascarar o IP. Se for o seu caso, é meio dificil de descobrir.

----------


## russa

Ari...
obrigada pela resposta!!!!

O IP muda sim...tenho um novo 65.54.246.224

Se é q eu estou fazendo direito pra descobrir o IP também...sou totalmente leiga!Nossa q vergonha!

Mesmo que seja difícil, eu gostaria de saber como poderia fazê-lo! 

Se tiver alguma dica...obrigada mais uma vez!

Até mais...

----------


## AriDiretoTelecom

Tem um software que identifica o local exato de onde está saindo o IP, mas não dá mais detalhes.
AlienIP pode ser baixado em http://software.ivertech.com/AlienIP_software10233.htm
Se precisar de ajuda é só falar

----------


## russa

Nossa...ajuda!? Quero e muita!

Não sei nem por onde começar...ficarei muito aliviada!!!!

Vou tentar alguma coisa nesse link q vc enviou!!!!

Obrigada!!!

----------


## russa

Ok...descobri q ambos os IP's que tenho vem de um provedor em Redmond, WA, EUA...A pessoa usa um endereço do hotmail para me enviar as mensagens...o que deve dificultar ainda mais, né!?

O que mais posso descobrir? O que é possível fazer com esses dados?

Obrigada ...até mais

----------


## AriDiretoTelecom

O software Oberver 12 da Networks Instruments pode ser que resolva. Ele tem um modulo ( GigaStor Security Forensics ) que analiza os ataques e invasores, mas não sei se ele vai dar uma solução para esse problema de e-mail. Se não conseguir com ele, vc vai ter que instalar um software específico que faz essa proteção no seu e-mail. 



Observer 12 - .:: Symmetry - Soluções Corporativas ::.

----------


## russa

Nossa!
Cada dia estou aprendendo mais...daqui a pouco mudo de profissão desse jeito...hahaha

Como faço pra encontrar esses softwares? ...pelo que entendi estou localizando apenas o nº de IP do provedor e não do PC...nem sei se posso dizer assim!

Vi q vc tem msn...posso adicioná-lo pra tentar uma ajuda?

Até

----------


## AriDiretoTelecom

> Nossa!
> Cada dia estou aprendendo mais...daqui a pouco mudo de profissão desse jeito...hahaha
> 
> Como faço pra encontrar esses softwares? ...pelo que entendi estou localizando apenas o nº de IP do provedor e não do PC...nem sei se posso dizer assim!
> 
> Vi q vc tem msn...posso adicioná-lo pra tentar uma ajuda?
> 
> Até


Com certeza, estamos aqui pra tentar ajudar. Só que pelo MSN os outros usuarios aqui do forum não vão participar... acho que seria legal se conseguisemos resolver o problema aqui no forum, daí todos poderiam participar da solução e ficaria o post para outros que tiverem o mesmo problema.

----------


## russa

Ok, então vamos lá!!!!

O software para rastrear o IP do PC e não do provedor...como faço para 
consegui-lo!?

Encontrei na internet um pacote de softwares utilizados por hackers é seguro instalar?

Até

----------


## Gafanhoto

Oi Russa... você tem o ip da pessoa de hj?  :Cool:

----------


## russa

Pessoal...
através do email trackerpro report
descobrimos q o IP é 201.56.199.65 pertence a empresa
Visão Telecomunicações, responsável por monitoramento, telefonia e links de três shopping centers em SP e edifícios corporativos...

Desconfio de um endereço...como posso checar?
tks

----------

